# Revalorisation des ARE au 1er Juillet, pour qui ?



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les collègues,
Pour celles et ceux qui sont concernés, UNEDIC a prévu une revalorisation des allocations chômage à compter du 1er Juillet.
Il semblerait que ça concerne aussi ceux qui ont déjà des droits ouverts.
A voir d'ici début août.
J'ai bien compris la hausse de la partie fixe à 12.47 pour le calcul de l'ARE. j'ai bien compris le 30.42 € d'allocation minimum (attention pas dans tous les cas !) mais l'histoire du SJR . . .  revalorisé ? ou pas ? 
Voici où en savoir plus 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Bonne journée


----------



## isa19 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
oui  je confirme  une  augmentation effective :  simulation sur juillet (activ reprise) mon are jour passse de 47.90€ à 48.87€.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

*ISA19*
je suis allée jeter un oeil aussi. Mon ARE brute est passée de 49.44 à 50.87 €.
Du coup en Juillet où je n'aurais du avoir que 2 ARE de complément, je vais en avoir 3.
Et je constate que le SJR du coup a augmenté aussi.


----------

